# EC70 fork / tire clearance



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Anybody with a EC70 fork running 25mm tires? My new bike has this fork, and it doesn't look like my old bontrager race lite 25mm tires will have enough clearance.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You're joking. I have an EC90 fork and it has the same geo as the 70 version and I'm running 25's right now!


----------

